# MTB - Sunday 6/26/11



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2011)

Looking to get out for a ride on Sunday since it looks like the rain will finally stop.  Not sure when or where yet, but I figured I'd put this out there anyway.  Somewhere that drains well might not be too bad of any idea with all the rain we've been having... :roll:


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 24, 2011)

Both Case & Penwood drain really well. Batchelor street also drains pretty good, but I'm not sure I want to risk doing any damage to that place.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2011)

I was thinking of Case, it's been a while since I've been there.  I'd need someone to show me around though.  I could find my way around a bit, but I'm not all that confident.  I'm not sure if I'll have time to make it over there though.  I have other stuff that I'm trying to work around, but I'm not sure on the exact timing yet.  If I was going to be able to make it over there it would be in the afternoon probably.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 25, 2011)

It's looking like I'll probably ride in the afternoon tomorrow.  Anyone want to show me around Case (again)?


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 25, 2011)

What time? Might be able to do later afternoon and show you the rest of it since we should be able to handle a little more than the 7 mile loop!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 25, 2011)

Later afternoon sometime, maybe more towards evening? Not sure. What time works better for you? I'll try to work with that.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 25, 2011)

Have plans in the afternoon. Going to get out on the trails or road in the morning.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm tied up in the morning.  I could make Case by around 2 at the absolute earliest, would prefer 3 or later.  You still wanna ride Jeff?


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 25, 2011)

Afternoons not looking good now, i'm probably going to just do a road ride first thing in the morning.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 25, 2011)

Alright, another time then.


----------

